# Push/Pull/Legs Routine I wrote for a friend trying to lose some unwanted weight.



## Bajenman88 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, I wrote this program for a buddy who is completely new to weight training.  His goals are to lose some unwanted fat around the midsection, and weight in general.  He doesn't want to get "big" which I don't understand, but that is his request.  Anyways, here is what I came up with.  Im sure it will have flaws, and any advice/help will be greatly appreciated.

Monday - Push

Incline Barbell Bench - 3x12
Military Press - 3x10
Flat Dumbell Bench - 3x12
Dips - 3x15
Tri Extensions - 2x15

(Tuesday - Cardio)

Wednesday - Legs

Squat - 3x10
Deadlift 3x10
Barbell Split Squat - 3x12
Leg Curls - 3x10
Standing Calf Raises - 3x15

(Thursday - Cardio)

Friday - Pull

Cable Rows - 3x12
Cable Underhand Grip Pulldowns - 3x12
Barbell T-bar Rows - 3x10
Shrugs - 3x13, 14, 15
Barbell Curl - 2x15

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

If I were trying to lose some weight I'd probably do cardio more than one day a week. That and adjust my diet a bit, but that's just me.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, like vortrit said, if i was really gung-ho about losing fat id do HIIT a few times a week, as well as lifting a little heavier than that rep range.

Or at least periodise between different configurations. Fat loss training isnt the most exciting thing in the world, so i personally would want a really interesting program.

Fullbody 3x a week would probably work better than Push/Pull/Legs, though.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cardio twice a week.  Lowering the rep range would induce more hypertrophy, no?  He doesn't want that.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Bajenman88 said:


> Cardio twice a week.  Lowering the rep range would induce more hypertrophy, no?  He doesn't want that.



More muscle = more fat loss.

Though, if his diet isnt in a caloric excess then he wont put on weight no matter what you do in the gym.

May as well keep it there seeing as he's a beginner anyways.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 10, 2007)

So you think that what I have is good to start him with?  What about the exercise splits.  Does what I have target all the muscle groups?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2007)

Bajenman88 said:


> Ok, I wrote this program for a buddy who is completely new to weight training.  His goals are to lose some unwanted fat around the midsection, and weight in general.  He doesn't want to get "big" which I don't understand, but that is his request.  Anyways, here is what I came up with.  Im sure it will have flaws, and any advice/help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Monday - Push
> 
> ...




The rest is ok, but not optimal. There is no core work in there. Your friend really needs some ab work in there somewhere.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

actually deadlift should stay on leg day.  but he does have too many exercises on the list for all the days


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> actually deadlift should stay on leg day.  but he does have too many exercises on the list for all the days



So why do you think it is better to but it on leg day? My thinking is it is more of a back exercise than leg, plus putting it on pull day puts one of the big 3s on each day. 

I do agree that there is too much on each day.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

deadlifts are a lower body hip dominant exercise.  if he was training for the big 3 like on westside might be good to split them up, but not on push/legs/pull imo.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/53332-designing-split-routine.html this ones by cowpimp and it lists deadlift on lower days.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60738-training-101-a.html and this one by p says similar


----------



## Delusional (Oct 10, 2007)

how many exercises should you do in one day? 3? 4?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

depends, i do 4


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

So I should drop the exercises each day to 4...  Ok.

Monday - Push

Incline Barbell Bench - 3x12
Military Press - 3x10
Dips - 3x15
Tri Extensions - 2x15

(Tuesday - Cardio)

Wednesday - Legs

Squat - 3x10
Deadlift 3x10
Leg Curls - 3x10
Standing Calf Raises - 3x15

(Thursday - Cardio)

Friday - Pull

Cable Rows - 3x12
Cable Underhand Grip Pulldowns - 3x12
Shrugs - 3x13, 14, 15
Barbell Curl - 2x15

How is that?

For him looking to lose weight, what do you think of the set/rep amounts?  What would you change?  What would you keep the same?  Also, he ordered some Herbal Burn from ironmaglabs.com.  I pointed him towards that, since I've used the nitro4/maxpump/cee stack from there before.

Also...  in response to the "ab work" post.  I've never really been a big advocate of isolation ab workouts...  I believe, and it's just my opinion, that your abs get hit enough with things like deadlifts, pulldowns, bench prench, etc.  My abs are ripped as hell and I do absolutely no ab workout.  Then again, we are two different people.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

Bajenman88 said:


> Monday - Push
> 
> Incline Barbell Bench -* 4x6-8*
> Military Press - 3x10
> ...



changes are in bold.  thats what i would give him

he should also train core strength, something like planks or weighted cable crunches.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alright...  And those changes are based on the goals I listed above?  Lose the chub, but not to get big.  I dont understand the second part, personally    Also, he really, really wants to get rid of the fat around his pectorals, a.k.a his man titties    Will what I have, exercise wise, do that?  I've never had to lose weight.  All my programs are for mass and strength.  This is completely new to me.  All help given so far is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Also, why front squats instead of squats?  Why did you drop the leg curls?  Did you put the shrugs on top for a reason?  And why so few reps on curls?  Just for my curiousity.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

you cannot spot reduce fat.  it just doesnt work that way.  that means that diet and cardio will be 90+% of the equation when it comes to the fat loss.

he isnt going to get big if he is in a caloric defecit (which he needs to be to lose weight). also contrary to popular belief its not easy to get big.  it takes a lot of hard work and dedication.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

Bajenman88 said:


> Also, why front squats instead of squats?  Why did you drop the leg curls?  Did you put the shrugs on top for a reason?  And why so few reps on curls?  Just for my curiousity.



deadlifts hit the posterior chain, so do oly squats.  you need balance in a routine. i like to do heavy first, thats why i put the shrugs at the top, its a heavy pull movement.  your biceps are mostly fast twitch muscle fibers, and they respond best to high weight, low reps


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

True.  Being in college, controlling your diet isn't as easy as it could be.  I plan on helping him through this all though.  We'll see what happens.  So here is what I have now.

Monday - Push

Incline Barbell Bench - 4x8
Military Press - 3x10
Dips - 3x15
Close Grip Pulldowns - 2x15

(Tuesday - Cardio)

Wednesday - Legs

Front Squat - 3x8
Deadlift 3x10
Leg Curls - 3x10
Standing Calf Raises - 3x15

(Thursday - Cardio)

Friday - Pull

Shrugs - 3x8
Cable Rows - 3x12
Cable Underhand Grip Pulldowns - 3x12
Barbell Curl - 4x4

Possibly put pulldowns on pull day ahead of dips, so triceps are hit last?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

everything we do is in front of us all day long, then we do a push day and place all the emphasis once again.. to the front.  its there to help balance.

i told you what i would do, and gave you the rep ranges.  he could do a 5x5 routine, it doesnt matter.  he wont lose the flab unless he controls his diet and does ANY form of resistance training


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alright, I appreciate your help.  Thank you.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah I see where you didn't understand my question.  I typo'd.  I meant put the pulldowns before the dips on push day, so the triceps are hit last on that day.  I didn't mean move it to a different day, sorry.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

pulldowns last.  its a push day and you should end the day with a pull


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alright.  I appreciate the help.  Everyone else agree?


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Monday - Push

Incline Barbell Bench - 4x8
Military Press - 3x10
Dips - 3x15
Close Grip Pulldowns - 2x15

(Tuesday - Cardio)

Wednesday - Legs

Front Squat - 3x8
Deadlift 3x10
Leg Curls - 3x10
Standing Calf Raises - 3x15

(Thursday - Cardio)

Friday - Pull

Shrugs - 3x8
Cable Rows - 3x12
Cable Underhand Grip Pulldowns - 3x12
Barbell Curl - 4x4


----------



## Skin n Bonez (Oct 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> More muscle = more fat loss.
> 
> Though, if his diet isnt in a caloric excess then he wont put on weight no matter what you do in the gym.
> 
> May as well keep it there seeing as he's a beginner anyways.



What do you mean by more muscle = more fat loss?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2007)

Skin n Bonez said:


> What do you mean by more muscle = more fat loss?


 
The more muscle mass you have, the more your metabolism will increase at rest, thus helping to burn fat. In a nutshell.


----------

